# Advice Please Asap!



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

hey guys i just bought a raphael striped cat from the LFS and the guy gave me a baby raphael about 1 inch long ... idk what to do with him...im afraid my loaches will attack him while im not looking! can you give me some tips on how to keep little guy alive?? thanks


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Give him a hiding place. These guys are nocturnal. You will rarely see him during the day and you will have to look close at night. THey are also well armoured with rows of hard 'spikes' down either side. I do not think your loaches will bother him at all. He is very likely to run them out of his territory, irregardless of size. When he gains a little size, he will eat anything that will fit in his mouth. They are fairly peaceful in that they will not aggressively attack your other fish, but they will take advantage of a inattentive smaller tank mate. *shrug* Just normal catfish behaviour.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I think he'll be fine too. I have a raphael. Had him for about 2 weeks now, and he's been doing perfectly fine in my 29g tank. You really won't see him a lot my raphael sits in his log all day, occasionally I see him outside of it, otherwise, nope he stays there, I prefer to have a darker side of my tank for him. One half is light, the other is dimmed since I've turned the log sideways to block some of the light, I see him more often then !


----------

